# Issue with a "sensitive" area rubbing...



## mandolin1028 (May 6, 2011)

My husband and I have been going on longer rides lately and it seems that towards the end I notice that my nipples are really beginning to hurt! I wear a sports bra under my jerseys so my breasts aren't moving a lot BUT I guess there is some slight friction occurring. Any suggestions or helpful hints to prevent this problem?? Oh and while I'm at it... What kind of shorts/bibs do you girls like?? I'm starting to think mine aren't the best fit for me! Thanks so much!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Try some chamois creme on your nipples, maybe?
If you don't use woman specific shorts or bibshorts you should try one. Assos make plain wonderful garments, but the price is high. There are less expensive alternatives around.

Disclaimer: I'm male.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Body Glide sold in major sporting goods box stores works. Try it, you might like it. Another less expensive alternative is called Udderly Smooth, sold in drug stores and Wal Mart. I like both. Keeps my nipples soft and smooth without any chafing.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I've heard of guys using bandaids. If it isn't a problem on shorter rides just use them for the longer rides. 

Are the straps of the bibs rubbing?

I'd try Body Glide as well.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps consider a better sports bra. As a guy, no clue other than the bandaid trick. Could also try to make sure the bib straps go over the sensitive area since bib straps generally don't move much. 

As for the chamois, it could be the chamois, saddle, seat post height, etc. That part of cycling is mostly trial and error, unfortunately.


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

Consider trying a different bra. I don't find I need the sports bra for cycling and use a comfortable everyday one. It depends on your size I guess. The sports bra may be too tight, although giving good support.


----------



## Alcornblue (Jun 28, 2011)

Band-aid works for surfing- may help with cycling! 

Hi Folks,
This is my first post here - delighted to get access to you ladies (and lads) with experience - I'm a Rookie - only started cycling 2 weeks ago. Sorry to butt in but I could really do with some help and havent enough posts to add a thread. Having problems with pelvic numbness (2 days now since last ride of only 15miles and still pretty numb) suplier sending me few saddles to try but no point trying them til the numbness goes. Any ideas


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Alcornblue said:


> Band-aid works for surfing- may help with cycling!
> 
> Hi Folks,
> This is my first post here - delighted to get access to you ladies (and lads) with experience - I'm a Rookie - only started cycling 2 weeks ago. Sorry to butt in but I could really do with some help and havent enough posts to add a thread. Having problems with pelvic numbness (2 days now since last ride of only 15miles and still pretty numb) suplier sending me few saddles to try but no point trying them til the numbness goes. Any ideas


I'll send you a PM  I've had the same issue and found the solution.

As far as nipples go, I'm an expert...but not an expert on chafing


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

+1 for bandaids. I have to use them on really long runs. Creams help but don't fix the problem like bandaids.


----------



## JD At The Lake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bike Seat*

My Specialized Sonoma W 155 bike seat solved the problem for me.


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't see what bandaids won't work. Marathon runners use them for the same purpose. I'm no marathon runner but when I did have my long runs of about 15 miles, I'd use them...no problems with the nips.


----------



## Li432Paul (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe a pair of pasties?


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Are you wearing bibs? Some bibstrabs tend to rub. Others, like Pearl Izumi's Drop Tail, have a front hook, so the straps run in between.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

even as a very skinny guy running marathons, this was a problem. wore permament band aids.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Numb anywhere bits (male or female) are the symptom of something that is out of adjustment. Period. 

Combine a gel seat with bicycle shorts and you may think you get a cushy ride. Wrong! The added padding together creates great conditions to actually collapse the capillaries "down there" to numb those parts. Not a good condition.

As someone else said, it's trial and error unfortunately to work it out. And, it takes long rides to dial out any issues. A 100 mile ride is a great milestone and it will help you to identify any nagging issues. But, you're still starting out, trying to get the macro stuff identified and establish a comfortable ride. Also, unfortunately, the difference between a nice ride and a torture device sometimes gets down to 1MM adjustments. 

This could also be the same cause in your clothing. Maybe the next size up or down in sizing? Sometimes sport-specific stuff just won't perform well for you. Changing brands works too. Brands sometimes run small or large. I found my cure for ill-fitting bike shorts at Pearl Izumi.

Also, the overall adjustment of the bike may be gibing you problems. Like the adjustment between the seat and handlebars. Or, the saddle. If your butt isn't positioned properly on the saddle, maybe it's pulling your garments down and causing the problem. Too tight or too loose garments will exacerbate this problem

At this time, everything is suspect. Observation is key. Listen carefully to your body (it whispers, so you have to listen intently). When you get off the bike, see where your clothes are positioned. Pulled down? Creeped up? Do you carry a bunch of stuff (like too much stuff) in the back pockets of your jersey?

Hope it helps

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

how abour doing away with riding with bibshorts; i think they're very inconvenient. It's a hassle when you have to use the restroom. No bib straps-no rubbing.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I apply some Aquaphor ointment on my nipples for longer rides. Band aids should work too.


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had good success using boudreux's butt paste. use down below and on nipples. It's basically just thick cream with zinc oxide. Helps prevent chafing. 

http://www.amazon.com/Boudreauxs-Bu...6GHI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322388662&sr=8-3


----------

